
Spotted at computex: The worse fake macbook air - bem94
https://www.anandtech.com/show/14459/spotted-at-computex-the-worst-fake-macbook-air
======
jasoneckert
Yet it probably has a better keyboard than current MBPs....

------
AareyBaba
This is clickbait. Save your time: Moulding company models a dummy non-working
macbook air case to showcase their technology at Computex. That's it.

~~~
detaro
The photo background looks much more like a company selling desks put a
computer dummy on a desk, like many furniture places do. So even worse
clickbait(?)

